# Beef Jerky Via Power Air Fryer 360



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 7, 2019)

After looking at all Bears great posts with his PAF 360 I decided to give mine the first run doing some jerky.

2.5 Lbs of strips.
Basic marinade using what i show here.







In my marinade container for a few hours. And in the fridge.












Ok here we go. PAF 360 set to dehydrate @140












After 4 hours.






Still have more time.
So far so good.
Cons
Only 1 crisper tray.
BBL


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks Great Old Neighbor!!
Nice Job!
Like.
You can get more Crisper Trays, Pizza Racks, Baking Tray, or whatever.
Prices aren't too bad either. IMO
I got an extra Crisper Tray.
Haven't used more than one yet though.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

looks like some good stuff ya got going.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2019)

Wow.  And I have been thinking of making jerky.  I dont have that air frier thou


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks y'all

So far so good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks great Rick!
I haven't used my AirFryer for dehydrating yet.
But I guess I'll have to give it a try!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks Al

Im happy with the results of the 360.


----------

